# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  šest rečenica sa engleskog, koja će?

## apricot

šaljem na mail
doslovno 6 rečenica
molim mail u inbox
može do ponedjeljka

----------


## apricot

riješeno; hvala svima koje su se javile  :Heart: 

eto, virnite koji put ovdje, tražit ćemo ovako neku brzopoteznu pomoć

----------


## wewa

> šaljem na mail
> doslovno 6 rečenica
> molim mail u inbox
> može do ponedjeljka


a za sta ti ja sluzim? beeeelj i cmok

----------


## apricot

pa služila bi da nisi nestala sa lica zemlje  :Heart:

----------


## wewa

nema me ovdje, ali sam UVIJEK na mailu  :Wink:  sIlji slobodno!

----------

